# Anyone know this breeder



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Quick query - anyone heard of Simon Layton from Langley Mill in Derbyshire. been there today - met mum and dad and both were lovely. Litter due in three weeks time. Just wondered if anyone has heard of him before - nice bloke and very helpful.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it Happytails Cockapoos? The website does not have much info but a visit is always better. Have you visited the CCGB website? We have a guide to what to look for in a breeder. Did you ask about health tests, were the dogs all looking healthy and happy? Your gut feeling is often a very reliable guide, it's also useful to visit other breeders for comparison


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

HI Carolyne,

The only ad I was able to track down was on Preloved - though there is no mention of a DNA test for PRA.

I would suggest that anyone looking for a Cockapoo always ensures that at least one parent is actually "DNA tested" for PRA as Normal / Clear.
Anyone stating "Clear eye test" would have usually only done a BVA test and this is not enough.

I would suggest that one parent DNA tested should be the absolute minimum for consideration - as I'm sure with enough guidance and pressure from both organisations (such as the CCGB) and public awareness (thanks to the likes of ILMC, JoJo's Blog, Embee's blog and all the other Cockapoo related sites including COC) then breeders will no doubt look to ensure both parents are ultimately DNA tested along with all the other relevant health tests.

Hope this helps.

Stephen X


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

I know this is very late but I've just come across this query, I got my cockapoo, pippa, from Simon 4 years ago and she is a lovely dog. She's never had any health problems and has a lovely temperament. She settled into the family straight away and I couldn't imagine life without her


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

3 years ago *


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Grace! We went with Simon in the end and he has been fantastic! Couldn';t wish for a better dog and as a breeder he was very supportive and helpful (still is actually as still in contact with him)!!


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

awww, I hope you enjoy life with your new cockapoo, they are truly adorable dogs!


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

They sure are! Are you local to Simon? We only live up the road!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We went to look at Simons cockerpoos (Happy Tails) a couple of years ago but decided to go with a lady in Ollerton instead but we have seen a few of Simons dogs when out walking around in Nottingham and the owners are very happy and they have all looked lovely dogs.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Carolyne said:


> They sure are! Are you local to Simon? We only live up the road!


I live in Mansfield, about half an hour away I think


----------

